# Clock / Repair person needed.



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello all.

I thought i would ask on here as someone might help me. Does anyone know of any Clock Repair persons around about the Paphos area. i foolishly cleaned my Carriage Clock last week and i think i may have dislodged the spindle wheel at the top of the clock and now it doesnt work. If anyone out there could help could it be possible to post here. Thanks in advance.
Fredben.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Theres a little watch repair guy in the old town.
Come from the Cytanet building past the police station on your right. Through the lights and straight ahead into the old town down the one way street.
Look for the national bank of Greece on your right. The watch repair shop is a few yards before the bank on the right.

Veronica


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Theres a little watch repair guy in the old town.
> Come from the Cytanet building past the police station on your right. Through the lights and straight ahead into the old town down the one way street.
> Look for the national bank of Greece on your right. The watch repair shop is a few yards before the bank on the right.
> 
> Veronica


Thank You Veronica, I knew you would come up trumps for me. I will see if he is open in the morning. You must be on the computer 24 hrs a day !! Thank you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

fredben said:


> Thank You Veronica, I knew you would come up trumps for me. I will see if he is open in the morning. You must be on the computer 24 hrs a day !! Thank you.


Not quite 24 hours a day  
As I am online a lot working on my website when not out and about, I can keep checking the forum though:clap2:


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

*Refused to fix it*



Veronica said:


> Not quite 24 hours a day
> As I am online a lot working on my website when not out and about, I can keep checking the forum though:clap2:


Hello Veronica.

I have just come back from the little old guy in the old town, And what a rude person he is. He shushed me away refusing to fix it because it's as he said "150 years old take it away" and then started mumbling something. His son was there who was polite. But anyway thanks for helping, it's not your fault he couldnt hep me. I'll take it to the Uk next time i go back for a visit.

Thanks again.

Fredben.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh what a shame
He was so nice to us when we went to have two watches repaired.
He must have had a row with his wife this morning


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If you are ever in Limassol there's another little old guy in town who has been there for about 500 years who we didn't have any issues with. He's just off Anexartisias Street, down the road where I believe Topshop is opposite Pull & Bear.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> If you are ever in Limassol there's another little old guy in town who has been there for about 500 years who we didn't have any issues with. He's just off Anexartisias Street, down the road where I believe Topshop is opposite Pull & Bear.


Blimey at 500 years old he must be related to Merlin


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

He keeps going on a bit about the 1700's it must be said.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> He keeps going on a bit about the 1700's it must be said.


I want to meet him and get some of the elixir of youth he obviously has:clap2:


----------

